# Music to get married to



## Mobbsy

I'm getting married in July and I'm undecided about the music to have. My fiancee has said she would leave it up to me, which shows a degree of trust that's very worthy of her but I think she'd walk out early if I chose Ride of the Valklyrie. 

So...any ideas please?

Thanks


----------



## joen_cph

A not-so-well-known, entertaining piece is the 
Lumbye Champagne Galop, perhaps suitable
some time during the day ... Normally it is
for symphony orchestra, but a small ensemble 
reworking can be heard for instance here






A traditional one is





Congratulations !


----------



## Edward Elgar

There's Mars from Holst's Planets. Dies Irae from Verdi's Requiem.

No seriously, to walk in I'd choose Elgar's Song of the Night and to walk out I'd Choose Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No.3


----------



## SPR

iTunes has a bunch of 'ready made' mixes that are a good introduction to many of the popular classical music tracks used at weddings.... Try these....

http://itunes.apple.com/album/a-brides-guide-to-wedding/id19377269

http://itunes.apple.com/album/a-brides-collection-traditional/id192652042

http://itunes.apple.com/album/classical-wedding-music/id198244381

--------------------------------

and congratulations. I am conflicted giving you advice. On the one hand - I wish I knew then what I know now of classical music... I would have put together a very nice list, I think. On the other hand... just keep it simple, light and sweet because you know what? Its going to be a great day anyway so dont get bogged down suffering over what music to play. Just make sure you listen to the *entire track* if you do not know the piece... you do not want to be surprised by 45 seconds of something you do not like in the middle of a strange piece on 'game day'. 

I would aim for a 'middle ground'... you dont want anything too somber or dirge-like.. and at the other end you also dont want over the top craziness... (like Ride of the Valklyrie!). Since you have an interest in doing it yourself - maybe avoid many of the cliche tracks like Pachebels Canon in D, Jesu Joy of Mans Desiring, and Ode to Joy unless you want to sound like every other wedding out there but - its nice to give something that guests can recognize and be comfortable with... such as Vivaldi Spring/Allegro... so maybe a mix of the old standards... plus a few that you like that will make your music just a bid destinctive. 
For example try Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D #4 as a celebration track:
http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Trumpet-Concertos-Graham-Sheen/dp/B0000040ZI

or perhaps while people are getting seated... Haydn String Quartet in B flat Op.64 No.3/2 - Adagio:
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1270476036&sr=1-2

Good luck!


----------



## Il Seraglio

_Glad to be Gay_


----------



## SPR

Edward Elgar said:


> There's Mars from Holst's Planets. Dies Irae from Verdi's Requiem.
> 
> No seriously, to walk in I'd choose Elgar's Song of the Night and to walk out I'd Choose Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No.3


Brandenburgs are a good choice... I agree! But I'd go with Brandenburg #2 Allegro Assai.... one of my favorites. To me it is sort of Bachs version of 'Ode to Joy'.

Either that or Handels 'La Rejouissance' from Music for the Royal Fireworks - that one just screams happiness and joy.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Try this one


----------



## Il Seraglio

Oh right, a wedding.

Handel's Concerto Grosso in F major
Vivaldi's Gloria in excelsis Deo
3rd mvmt from Bach's Brandenburg Concerto no. 1 (probably my favourite in the Brandenburg's)

Hope you find one that's right for you.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Fsharpmajor

Widor's Toccata (from his Organ Synphony No. 5) is often used:
*




*


----------



## Grosse Fugue

How about an operatic wedding march





If it was good enough for Figaro


----------



## Boccherini

Edward Elgar said:


> There's Mars from Holst's Planets.


Mars, The Bringer of War? Well, I say!

Assuming most people that would be there don't listen to classical music quite often, Mendelssohn's Wedding March is a good choice IMHO.
Well, if you could arrange a children's choir, I would go on 'O for the wings of a dove' by Mendelssohn.


----------



## GraemeG

My bride walked in to Sculthorpe's 'Left Bank Waltz', played by a friend of hers on flute, with keyboard acompaniment. Two other flautist friends played a Mozart Rondo during the register signing, and the keyboard player did the Mendelssohn march on the way out. Yes, the wife's a flute teacher!
Another good option I've heard for entry is the Purcell/Clark Trumpet Voluntary. I'd agree with 'La Rejouissance' to exit.
Avoid Pachelbel, please...
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Lukecash12

How about Mozart's bride and groom duet, pa-pa-pa-pageno?

Quote from pa-pa-papageno:

"PAPAGENO
Bist du mir nun ganz ergeben,Have you now yielded to me?

PAPAGENA
Nun bin ich dir ganz ergeben.Now I have yielded to you.

PAPAGENO
Nun, so sei mein liebes Weibchen!Now, then be my dear little wife!

PAPAGENA
Nun, so sei mein Herzenstäubchen,Now, then be the dove of my heart,
Mein Herzenstäubchen!The dove of my heart!

PAPAGENO
Mein liebes Weibchen, mein Herzenstäubchen, My dear little wife, dove
of my heart,

PAPAGENO AND PAPAGENA
Welche Freude wird das sein,What joy that will be
Wenn die Götter uns bedenken,If the Gods think of us,
Unsrer Liebe Kinder schenkenAnd give us children of our love
Unsrer Liebe Kinder schenkenAnd give us children of our love
So liebe kleine Kinderlein, Kinderlein,Such dear little children,
little children,
Kinderlein, Kinderlein,Little children, little children,
So liebe kleine Kinderlein.Such dear little children.
Erst einen kleinen PapagenoFirst a little Papageno,
Dann eine kleine Papagena,Then a little Papagena,
Dann wieder einen PapagenoThen again a Papageno,
Dann wieder eine Papagena,Then again a Papagena
Papageno, Papagena, Papageno, etc.Papageno, Papagena, Papageno, etc.
Es ist das höchste der Gefühle,It is the highest of feelings
Wenn viele, viele, der pa-pa-pageno(a) etc. If many (of them) to
Papageno (a) will be
Der Eltern Sorgen werden sein.In the care of their parents.
Wenn viele, viele, der pa-pa-pageno(a) etc. If many to Papageno (a) will
be
Der Eltern Sorgen werden sein. etc.In the care of their parents. etc."

Either that, or some of Lully's works would be excellent for a wedding.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

SPR said:


> ... Handels 'La Rejouissance' from Music for the Royal Fireworks - that one just screams happiness and joy.


My oh my! That would indeed be one big grand wedding! Good choice (if that's the style of wedding ceremony).

My take on this is as one's wedding is entirely a personal and unique affair, one ought to simply explore some pieces of music that suits the wedding best, including the couple's personality, and pick one.


----------



## SPR

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> My oh my! That would indeed be one big grand wedding! Good choice (if that's the style of wedding ceremony).
> 
> *My take on this is as one's wedding is entirely a personal and unique affair*, one ought to simply explore some pieces of music that suits the wedding best, including the couple's personality, and pick one.


Sound advice.

laugh.. and Handels piece... may (ahem) be a bit much now that I listen to it fully again - it might blow your hair back too much. It would be a great piece to play at an Olympic event though, dont you think?


----------



## Mobbsy

Thanks everyone - much appreciated! In case anyone's interested I will let you know on this post what we actually use.

I like this site!


----------



## PostMinimalist

I got married 13 years ago (!) to the strains of Ernst Bloch's Concerto Grosso and walked out to Keith Jarrett's Journey Home from the 'My Song' album.
My choices then and probably would be now. Eternally joyful music that you love is the way to go.
FC


----------



## Argus

Take your pick.


























Actually, on second thought most of those seem wildly innapropriate.

This advice seems sound.



> My take on this is as one's wedding is entirely a personal and unique affair, one ought to simply explore some pieces of music that suits the wedding best, including the couple's personality, and pick one.


If things go awry, you can always bust out an impromptu performance of 4'33''.


----------



## Camilla

I will definitely have Canon and maybe Brandenburg Concerto playing. Both on violin only.


----------



## Boccherini

Camilla said:


> I will definitely have Canon


Pachelbel's in D? If not, may it be Bach's (crab) canon from the Musical Offering? or even any Canon Sonata by Telemann?


----------



## Camilla

Joker64 said:


> Pachelbel's in D? If not, may it be Bach's (crab) canon from the Musical Offering? or even any Canon Sonata by Telemann?


Sorry, we're actually planning our wedding now , and we just refer to it as canon as we both know what we mean 

Pachelbel's in D.


----------



## Sid James

How about Prokofiev's (deliberately) wrong-note "March" from _The Love for Three Oranges suite_? Very quirky, and perfect for going in music, it's got the right rhythm...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Andre said:


> How about Prokofiev's (deliberately) wrong-note "March" from _The Love for Three Oranges suite_? Very quirky, and perfect for going in music, it's got the right rhythm...


LOL 

I like your character, Andre...


----------



## PoliteNewYorker

Le Poem d'esctasy, the march from Berg's three pieces for Orchestra and anything from Schoenberg's piano concerto.


this probably explains why I am single...


----------

